# Norco Shore 3 ´09 mit Sun Equilizer Rims



## mojave (28. November 2009)

hallo leute,

ich habe da ne frage zu der ich anderswo noch keine antwort fand. es geht um die maximale reifenbreite die ich auf die original sun equilizer 29 
(32 loch) felgen meines norco shore three 2009 montieren kann. aktuell habe ich 2,5" reifen drauf und möchte ggf auch mal noch breitere reifen ausprobieren. nur denke ich mir das mit der zunehmenden reifenbreite auch die felgenbreite zunehmen sollte?! wer kann mir da weiterhelfen? gibt es dazu evtl auch irgendwo eine tabelle??

besten dank für eure hilfe!

gruß torsten


----------



## Indian Summer (2. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal die Daten der Felge:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mojave (2. Dezember 2009)

hi indian!
danke für die daten, aber irgendwie beantwortet das leider nicht meine frage nach der maximal zulässigen reifenbreite.
mfg torsten


----------



## Indian Summer (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi Torsten

Desto grössere und rötere Schrift verhält sich umgekehrt proportional
zu einer allfälligen Antwort.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi Torsten

Die verbaute Sun Felge ist nicht Superbreit und der verbaute Kenda doch schon ziemlich voluminös. Wenn du also einen breiteren Pneu montierst musst du sicher genug Luftdruck fahren da es dir sonst den Schlappen bei Kurven oder Sprüngen von der Felge zieht oder du merkst wie das Fahrverhalten schwammig wird.
Eine Tabelle gibts meines wissens nicht, da die Masse von Felge zu Pneu je nach Fahrstiel, Gewicht und Vorliebe stark variiert.

Hoffe konnte dir weiterhelfen...

Andi


----------



## tequesta (3. Dezember 2009)

*Welcher Reifen passt auf welche Felge?
*

http://schwalbe.de/ger/de/technik_i...ID_Sprache=1&ID_Seite=12&tn_mainPoint=Technik


----------



## mojave (3. Dezember 2009)

HALLO TEQUESTA!

habe mir den link angeschaut, ist prima dein tip, danke. hast mir weiter geholfen.

gruß torsten


----------

